# new plbg fixture



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

Saw this lav sink installed in a house recently. Seems a little low to ground. Probably for vertically challenged people.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

It's not a wc, it's not a bidet, it's a lav 
LOL


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

no its a drinking fountain for midgets


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Does that thing mount to a wc flange?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

You can brush your teeth and clean your @#*% at the same time.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Bar sink for OS, before,during and after...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

100 Watt said:


> View attachment 13538
> 
> Saw this lav sink installed in a house recently. Seems a little low to ground. Probably for vertically challenged people.


 I was thinking the same thing when I went into the jobsite 'Honey Bucket" this morning.

The sink is roughed in too low and the mints taste like piddle.:laughing:


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

I thought the sink was a little low too, That's a mint?! No wonder my hands were sticky I thought it was soap..


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

It's the bathtub that Widdershins uses. Complete with code approved air gap on the faucet.







Paul


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I wonder what you'll find when it stops up?


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Now you can sit and wash the TWINS.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Last name Patel by chance??


----------

